# Fall white bass



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Got out for a few hours on Saturday and Sunday searching for White-bass. Found plenty of shiners in the river along with few small White-bass, hybrids and plenty of small saugeyes and crappie. All the fish I caught were taken on Clouser minnows stripped fast. Sure was a pair of Beautiful days. Gotta love Fall  
Hopefully I can find a few larger fish in the coming weeks.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice fish. Now you got me in the mood for white bass! They're such a blast on the fly.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

My quest for White bass continued Monday evening. Guided by River Bum, a few larger fish were found. The Shiners had magically disappeared but the fish were active. With the shorter days we only had a couple hours to fish {I hate work} but we made the best of it  River Bum supplied the flies and the coffee.{ and also caught most of the fish} Had a ''GREAT'' evening on the river. Looking at the forecast this may have been my last wet wading trip of the season .


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Gave the White-bass one more try today after work. Only had a little over a hour to fish. It was a little windy and cold, next trip I'll be wearing waders. Caught only one fair size White-bass, a couple dinks and several small Sm-bass, one tiny saugeye and no hybrids  A Tough day 
Hopefully things will pick back up in the next few days


----------



## Dolomieu (Aug 19, 2008)

Thats a tough day? In only an hour+?  Seriously, great job this week. West side fishing so-so. No hybrids for a couple weeks now.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Dolomieu said:


> Thats a tough day? In only an hour+?  Seriously, great job this week. West side fishing so-so. No hybrids for a couple weeks now.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Well--- I actually fished closer to 3 hours---{I stayed a ''little'' later than I had intended} I tend to lose track of time when fishing . By tough day, I was referring more to weather conditions--- I was cold once the sun got off the water and the wind blowing straight up the river sure didn't help. That's probably it for wet wading ! I caught a dozen fish but they all would have fit inside my hat at the same time  . I was a little disappointed in the number and size of the White Bass I caught. 
The White-Bass/Hybrid fishing should {HOPEFULLY} pick up with the cooler Temps. I normally do fairly well in Mid Oct to the Middle of Nov---I guess it will depend mostly on Mother Nature. I'm torn between fishing tomorrow or !$Duck hunting. Good Luck


----------

